# Convert eBooks from PDF to ePub Online



## leo61611616 (Oct 6, 2010)

Converting PDF to ePub online saves you from the hassle of installing any applications on your computer and also makes the book and application accessible from anywhere.

What is ePub?
The ePub(electronic publication) format is a standard eBook format recommended by The International Digital Publishing Forum. ePub eBooks can be read on Android Phones, iPhone, Apple iPad, Sony Reader, Adobe Digital Editions, online on Bookworm, Feedbooks and various other desktop applications.

Here are two websites that can convert eBooks from PDF to ePub:
Epub2Go
ePub Bud


Read More Here


----------



## baccilus (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks I needed this.


----------

